# Cooking Classes in Ofena in October



## miolas (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi ! We are trying to arrange a cooking class for us in Ofena with some locals (Italian food, some typical for Abruzzo) for the second week in October 2008. Is anyone intrested to join us ? Send me a private message via this site if yes


----------



## Elisa. (Aug 19, 2008)

Who is teaching the class? and where?


----------



## miolas (Aug 17, 2008)

Still open... We try to get someone from the local Ofena bar, but very open still. max 4-5 person would be ideal group size. for the moment its me, my 6y old son & my mom + her friend. (woman as well) You're most welcome to join. You can email me about more details on: mia dot jolas at yahoo dot com


----------

